# Fla. elections



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Any of our MassCops brothers live down in FLA? How do people vote down there, is there only one place to vote per county? The news is reporting that there are 9 hour long lines to vote in early voting. In Quincy MA there are about 16 places to vote on election day in a 16 square mile city of 100,000. No early voting, some absentee voting, the biggest line I have ever been in was about 40 mins.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I lived their so I could vote for the only politician I actually agree with on just about everything, Col Allen West.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't forget that a good number of poll workers were around to see Henry Ford test drive his model T and move at about the same pace yet keep the lines going and running pretty smoothly.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I believe they were only allowed to vote at the Supervisor of Elections Headquarters during early voting. On election day all the polling station will be open and hopefully voting for Romney


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

7costanza said:


> I wish I lived their so I could vote for the only politician I actually agree with on just about everything, Col Allen West.


Col West is a good man and he is ahead in the polls thus far. He beat the Sheriff of Martin County in the primary and the Sheriff was loved, typically getting over 80% of the vote for sheriff every term. It looks like West will win another term, but the campaign has been brutal down here for his seat.


----------

